# Stabilized and dyed quilted maple goose and duck calls



## haddenhailers (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's some finished pics of a quilted maple goose call and duck call out of some wood I got from Mike! It's been stabilized and dyed. Thanks for looking!

Andrew



[attachment=32102]



[attachment=32101]



[attachment=32100]


The bottom one is a goose call.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow those are sweet


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought I posted here- wild colors. Sure takes the dye. Very nice calls.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2013)

The goose call steals the show by far for me. Admittedly it's been a long time since I have hunted, but when I do I am not necessarily on the prim and proper side of life. I would hate to take these into the woods, the water, the mud and the blood. I would not want to scratch or booger these up in any way. These may sound like a call, but are more art to me... Art that gets you dinner


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 5, 2013)

i can vouch for andrews quality calls i just received a blm duck call from him yesterday absoulutly awsome calls . mikes blm stabilized dyed with black sounds fantastic and looks fantastic . have one of his goose calls also he made before out of my curly maple stunning . many thanks andrew we will deal again my freind -- duckman

[attachment=32115]


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 5, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> i can vouch for andrews quality calls i just received a blm duck call from him yesterday absoulutly awsome calls . mikes blm stabilized dyed with black sounds fantastic and looks fantastic . have one of his goose calls also he made before out of my curly maple stunning . many thanks andrew we will deal again my freind -- duckman



Glad you like it Dave! Here's a better pic folks!



[attachment=32116]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 5, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > i can vouch for andrews quality calls i just received a blm duck call from him yesterday absoulutly awsome calls . mikes blm stabilized dyed with black sounds fantastic and looks fantastic . have one of his goose calls also he made before out of my curly maple stunning . many thanks andrew we will deal again my freind -- duckman
> ...


thanks again andrew beutifull call duck


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the kind words!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 5, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > i can vouch for andrews quality calls i just received a blm duck call from him yesterday absoulutly awsome calls . mikes blm stabilized dyed with black sounds fantastic and looks fantastic . have one of his goose calls also he made before out of my curly maple stunning . many thanks andrew we will deal again my freind -- duckman
> ...


A better pic,  lol Hear that duck,  :rofl2:


----------



## myingling (Oct 5, 2013)

Thems some good looking callers ,,Nice work


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 5, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> haddenhailers said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...



i know i know as soon as i cut up all this wood you left me with ill watch the dvd for that new camara the boys bought meand figure it out.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 5, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > haddenhailers said:
> ...


I'm sorry....I couldn't resist the chance to poke fun at ya. lol


----------

